# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء الإثنين 3 أغسطس 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

بسبب التعادل ضد مريخ الفاشر..مدرب المريخ يمنع التصريحات ويخصم نصف راتب اللاعبين





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقب نهاية مواجهة المريخ المثيرة التي جمعته بالمريخ الفاشر والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي حمل غارزيتو اللاعبين مسئولية التعادل ضد فريق المريخ الفاشر وفقدان النقطتين معتبرا أن ما حدث هو مسؤوليتهم كاملة دون أي حجة ما وقام إخطار الإدارة بخصم نصف مرتب من جميع من شاركوا في المباراة وبدلا وتم بعدها تعهد غارزيتوا بأنه إذا رأى صحيفة أو هاتف نقال في يد لاعبمن لاعبينه سوف لن يمارس كرة القدم في المريخ مهما كان من هو وطالب غارزيتو الوالي بالتحزير الأخير للصحافة الحمراء أو مقاطعتها نهائيا واعتبر أن كتاب وصحفيين المريخ من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم هم عبارة عن مجتمع يضر بالمريخ في المقام الأول دون أي اعتبار..وأخبرهم غارزيتو لقد اصابكم الغرور بما كتبته تلك الصحافة المدمرة وظننتم أنكم لا تقهرون واخبرتكم من قبل أن الصحفي يكتب ليمجد نفسه عند نصركم ويكتب عند تراجع المستوى ما سوف يهز ابدانكم غدا ..وفي استجابة فورية قام جمال الوالي بفرض حصار على جميع لاعبين المريخ وعدم التصريح أو التواصل مع الصحافة مهما كلف الأمر وقام الوالي برفض إي طلب لتغطية معسكر المريخ الذي سيبدأ يوم غدا إلى اجلا غير مسمى وزكر الوالي أنه بصدد تعيين مدير إعلامي مختص تكون من عبره جميع التغطيات المطلوبة والتصريحات الفنية والإدارية في خلال الأيام المقبلة ..


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو: لابد من تناسي مباراة الفاشر.. والتركيز على سطيف 



طالب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ من قادة الفريق راجي عبدالعاطي وأمير كمال وعلاءالدين يوسف ضرورة طي صفحة التعادل أمام مريخ الفاشر أمس.. والتركيز الكامل على المواجهة الأهم أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين.. وطالب غارزيتو من الكباتن نقل حديثه للاعبي الفريق.. وتعهد قادة الفريق بالعمل على تجهيز اللاعبين معنوياً استعدادا لمباراة الأحد المهمة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يعود من الفاشر ويدخل معسكراً مقفولاً 




تعود للخرطوم ظهر اليوم بعثة المريخ قادمة من مدينة الفاشر بعد الفراغ من مواجهة مريخها عصر أمس في دوري سوداني الممتاز.. وتقرر دخول الفريق لمعسكر مقفول حتى موعد مباراته أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. ووزع الجهاز الفني للفريق على اللاعبين برنامج التدريبات والذي سيكون مكثفاً بواقع تدريبين في اليوم صباحاً ومساءً.. ومنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة لمدة 24 ساعة جراء المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراة الأمس والسفر.. وسيعود الفريق للتدريبات اعتبارا من يوم غدٍ الاثنين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوالي: التعويض سهل في الدوري.. ولكنه صعب أفريقياً 



أوضح السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ أن تعادل الفريق أمس أمام فريق الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز يعتبر درساً قاسياً للكل.. فهو درس للاعبين قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف ليعلموا أن الفريق الجزائري فريق كبير لا يمكن مقارنته بمريخ الفاشر.. وأن الواجب يفرض عليهم إعداد العدة كاملة لبطل أفريقيا.. ودرس للجهاز الفني حتى لا يصيبه الغرور من قدرته على الفوز في أي مباراة.. ودرس للإدارة لمزيد من التجويد.. ودرس لكل المريخاب ليعلموا أن النصر يحتاج للعمل والتوفيق من عند الله.. وأضاف رئيس المريخ أن الفريق مازال متصدراً للدوري وفي قلب المعركة الأفريقية.. مشيراً إلى أن التعويض سهل في الدوري ولكنه صعب أفريقياً.. وأن المريخ إذا لم يفز في لقاء الأحد القادم أمام وفاق سطيف فستعني النهاية وضياع الموسم والأحلام.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم يقلل من تأثير تعادل الفاشر ويكشف أهداف المريخ أمام الوفاق 



أكد الاوغندي جمال سالم حارس المريخ انه سيصل الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من فجر الغد للانضمام لتحضيرات الفريق لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في ابطال افريقيا وقلل الحارس الشاب من تأثير التعادل في الفاشر على فريقه خلال المرحلة المقبلة موجهاً انتقادات عنيفة لارضية ملعب النقعة التي اعتبرها لا تصلح لممارسة كرة القدم ولكنه عاد واكد ان الجميع سيكون في قمة الجاهزية البدنية والمعنوية في مواجهة وفاق سطيف يوم الاحد المقبل معتبراً ان الفوز فيها هدف لا تنازل عنه واختتم سالم تصريحاته لـ(الزاوية) من كمبالا قائلاً: سنعوض الجماهير نقاط الفاشر في مواجهة الاحد امام وفاق سطيف.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سطيف يفوز بخماسية على نجم مقرة.. ويخسر نجمه بالإصابة 



حقق فريق وفاق سطيف منافس المريخ في المجموعة الثانية من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. فوزاً كبيراً على فريق نجم مقرة في مباراته الإعدادية الثانية مساء أمس الأول قبل السفر للقاهرة.. بلغ خمسة أهداف مقابل هدف.. وأحرز الأهداف هاتريل لبن يطو وهدف لكل من بلعمري وكوريبا.. وعرفت المباراة إصابة الوافد الجديد رياض كنيش.. وحسب الأصداء فإن اللاعب لن يشارك أمام المريخ يوم الأحد المقبل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تعديلات جديدة على برمجة الدوري الممتاز 




أجرى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلات جديدة على عدد من مباريات الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز.. حيث تم تأجيل لقاء هلال الأبيض وضيفه الرابطة كوستي للخامس من أغسطس بدلا عن الرابع منه، كما تم تعديل موعد لقاء الرابطة كوستي والنسور للعاشر من الشهر الجاري بدلا عن التاسع منه.. وحدد السادس من أغسطس موعدا لمباراة هلال الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني، كما تم تأجيل لقاء المريخ والأهلي شندي للسابع من شهر سبتمبر المقبل بدلا عن الخامس من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتحاد الخرطوم يوقف صلاح بجبج ثلاث سنوات وحرمانه من دخول دور الرياضة
عقدت اللجنة الإدارية بإتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بالخرطوم إجتماعها الدوري ظهر اليوم برئاسة أبوالقاسم العوض حيث ناقشت عدة قضايا وعلى رأسها عدداً من أحداث شغب الملاعب كانت قد شهدتها ملاعب الإتحاد المتفرقة، وناقشت اللجنة في بداية إستعراضها تقرير حكم مباراة القمة المصغرة بدار الرياضة بتأريخ 6/6/2015.. وبعد مناقشات مستفيضة قررت اللجنة التالي:
1/ حرمان إداري المريخ صلاح موسى (بجبج) من دخول دور الرياضة لثلاث سنوات.
2/ الحرمان من مرافقة الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ لثلاث سنوات.. وذلك إعتباراً من تأريخ 3/ أغسطس 2015م.. وذلك بعد تثبيت ما بدر منه تجاه حكم المباراة.
وكذلك قررت اللجنة إيقاف عضو الجهاز الفني لنادي كركوج عصام المطري لمدة عام نسبة لما بدر منه تجاه حكم مباراة كركوج والشعبية بتأريخ 20/4/2015.
ووضمن ماقشة أحداث ذات المباراة قررت اللجنة الإكتفاء بفترة الإيقاف السابقة للإداري دفع الله الطيب.. واستمرار إيقاف كل من محمد حسن، حذيفه الكون، ناصر رمضان لحين المثول أمام اللجنة الإدارية.
وفي ختام إنعقادها استمعت اللجنة إلى تنوير مفصل من سكرتيري المناطق الفرعية بخصوص سير المنافسات بالمناطق الفرعية وكيفية مواجهة فصل الخريف واحتمالات هطول الأمطار وارتفاع معدل التأجيلات.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خضروف: التطواني سيقهر الهلال في عقر داره

اكد عبد العظيم خضروف مهاجم المغرب التطواني ثقته بقدرات زملائه علي الاطاحة بالهلال في الجولة القادمة بأم درمان علي الرغم من صعوبة المهمة واضاف لا نملك خيارات بديلة وعلينا تعويض ما فات بتحقيق الانتصار ولو امام منافس خبير وله تجربة كبيرة بهذا النوع من المسابقات وهو الهلال السوداني واعتقد اننا نملك مقومات فنية تفوقه كثيرا واثق في قدرات اللاعبين علي تحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*متعك الله بالصحة والعافية الحبيب عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس اهلي شندي: لم يصلنا ما يفيد بتأجيل مباراة المريخ 
اكد حسن العقيد رئيس نادي اهلي شندي انهم علي علم بتأجيل مباراة فريقه امام المريخ فيما نفي تسلمه لاي اخطار من اتحاد الكرة يفيد بتأجيل موعد المباراة وتحديد موعد جديد.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجلس المريخ يرتب لوفاق سطيف

يبحث مجلس المريخ ترتيبات مباراة الفريق القادمة امام وفاق سطيف الاحد ضمن الجولة الرابعة لمجموعتي دوري ابطال افريقيا وذلك من خلال الاجتماع الذي يعقده ظهر اليوم بمكتبه التنفيذي بالخرطوم كما سيناقش الاجتماع متطلبات المرحلة القادمة علي الصعيدين المحلي والخارجي.
+ A

-

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
رئيس نادي الهلال الكاردينال يزور السفارة المغربية ويلتقي السفير






كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﻣﻮﻓﺪ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
ﺗﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻤﻨﻬﺎ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺃﺱ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺎﺀ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻷﺳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


رئيس نادي الهلال الكاردينال يزور السفارة المغربية ويلتقي السفير




كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
ï؛³ï؛ ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»›ï؛کï»®ï؛­ ï؛ƒï؛·ï؛®ï»‘ ï؛³ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï؛£ï»¤ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï؛­ï؛©ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛¯ï»³ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»‡ï»¬ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»”ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛‘ï»´ï؛” ï؛­ï»“ï»کï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¨ï؛®ï؛چï»‌ ï؛£ï؛´ï»¦ ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï؛»ï؛ژï»ںï؛¢ ï»£ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»¼ï»—ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»£ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»کï»° ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛´ï»”ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛‘ï»² ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛¯ï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï»®ï؛½ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛´ï»”ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»­ï»£ï»®ï»“ï؛ھ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»„ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»­ï؛»ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»¼ï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، .
ï؛—ï؛’ï؛ژï؛£ï؛ڑ ï؛­ï؛‹ï»´ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»”ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛؟ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛• ï»£ï»¦ ï؛؟ï»¤ï»¨ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛¯ï»³ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»·ï؛§ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛ڈ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï؛—ï؛®ï؛ƒï؛± ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛کï»¬ï؛ژ ï»­ï»“ï»² ï؛§ï؛کï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ ï»—ï؛ھï»، ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï؛­ï؛©ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛©ï»‹ï»®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛¸ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛‘ï»¤ï»¨ï؛°ï»ںï»ھ ï»·ï؛³ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»”ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»­ï»›ï؛ژï»£ï»‍ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»„ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»²





دعوة للعشاء غريبة ومريبة وفيها ريحة حمار الزريبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


بسبب التعادل ضد مريخ الفاشر..مدرب المريخ يمنع التصريحات ويخصم نصف راتب اللاعبين





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقب نهاية مواجهة المريخ المثيرة التي جمعته بالمريخ الفاشر والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي حمل غارزيتو اللاعبين مسئولية التعادل ضد فريق المريخ الفاشر وفقدان النقطتين معتبرا أن ما حدث هو مسؤوليتهم كاملة دون أي حجة ما وقام إخطار الإدارة بخصم نصف مرتب من جميع من شاركوا في المباراة وبدلا وتم بعدها تعهد غارزيتوا بأنه إذا رأى صحيفة أو هاتف نقال في يد لاعبمن لاعبينه سوف لن يمارس كرة القدم في المريخ مهما كان من هو وطالب غارزيتو الوالي بالتحزير الأخير للصحافة الحمراء أو مقاطعتها نهائيا واعتبر أن كتاب وصحفيين المريخ من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم هم عبارة عن مجتمع يضر بالمريخ في المقام الأول دون أي اعتبار..وأخبرهم غارزيتو لقد اصابكم الغرور بما كتبته تلك الصحافة المدمرة وظننتم أنكم لا تقهرون واخبرتكم من قبل أن الصحفي يكتب ليمجد نفسه عند نصركم ويكتب عند تراجع المستوى ما سوف يهز ابدانكم غدا ..وفي استجابة فورية قام جمال الوالي بفرض حصار على جميع لاعبين المريخ وعدم التصريح أو التواصل مع الصحافة مهما كلف الأمر وقام الوالي برفض إي طلب لتغطية معسكر المريخ الذي سيبدأ يوم غدا إلى اجلا غير مسمى وزكر الوالي أنه بصدد تعيين مدير إعلامي مختص تكون من عبره جميع التغطيات المطلوبة والتصريحات الفنية والإدارية في خلال الأيام المقبلة ..






الكلام ده ماصحيح وشتلة
غارزيتو لم يصرح بذلك ابدا وتم تكذيب هذا الخبر منذ الامس
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

